# I found a white pigeon...



## Paint (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi fellow members.

Firstly I would like to thank you all for the wealth of information on this site. All my questions so far have been answered in detail with a quick search.

A couple of weeks ago I found a white pigeon on the street where I live. He was trying to land on the heads of schoolkids on there way to school. Of course they were shrieking and running away, as young children do. I approached the bird when he was sitting on a wall and spoke gently to him. He readily hopped onto my hand and then fluttered onto my shoulder where he settled and sat, allowing me to take him home.

He spent that first day in my bathroom. I took him in because I thought there was no weay such a tame bird would escape the local cats for very long.

That evening I took him to a local vet to ask how to get the bird back to his owner. The vet graciously checked out the bird for free and said he was a healthy young bird with no injuries. Being that he wasn't banded it was suggested to keep the bird overnight and release him rested in the morning, and that the bird would fly home.

I released him the next morning and he flew off into the sky. Half an hour later when I left to go out I heard a flutter and he was back on my shoulder.

That was two weeks ago. I have made announcements at the local school and put up posters, to no avail.

I aquired a parrot cage and he has been living in there, on my balcony. He seems very happy and I let him out for an hour a day to play. He is a competant flyer indoors, but seems to freak out outside and gets easily disorientated.

I think he is a white homer ( minus the homing skills! ) We have become quite attached but if someone is missing him of course I would see him safely home.

He was found in Ashfield, Sydney, Australia.

I think I have his food and shelter down fine. I would love any tips from members to avoid newbie mistakes. I know nothing about pigeons, and have only previously kept chickens.

Thanks for reading, sorry it was so long!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

If the bird is fine indoors I would keep him but dont let him fly free.
From your description of how he acts, It doesnt sound like hes been brought up in a loft, more of an indoor bird as someones pet. (most loft birds would be banded also) 
If he has been a pet, he will have no experiance or knowledge to forage for food or avoid any sort of predators in the wild, and would not survive very long, hence the reason hes looking to humans for help. 
If hes happy with you, and youre happy to keep him, then please do.
They are great pets & look to you as being their flock so no worries there.
If hes comfortable flying indoors, then thats good enough for him, any outdoor flying may attract a predator or even injury from a human who may not take kindly to being wanted by a pigeon.


----------



## Paint (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks Quazar.

I never knew pigeons had quite so much character til I met this one.

Yes, good advice, I'll just let him fly around inside. He seems much happier with that.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Can't tell for sure he/she is even a Homer ...the head shape looks not, to me. But then again I dunno if AU Homers exhibit different traits. As Quazar said, regardless...he ain't homing, and he has no fear of humans....so indoors is a VERY good idea. Maybe someday you can build him/her an outdoor flight cage or something...

He was probably someone's pet ...as opposed to ever having been a loft bird or racer...because of how you described him/her landing on kids' heads. Only a pet would do that...not a stray racer, not a King, not a loft bird.

BTW...just first impression...I am seeing 'girl'.

BTW...Pigeons generally don't do much vertical climbing and perching....and Parrot cages are often vertically oriented. So, as opposed to stick perches, do get some shelves at various levels of the cage...and maybe put a brick at the bottom of the cage. They are generally comfortable on ledges, being ledge-dwellers, originally.

Congrats ! He/she seems very sweet. Name ?

Thanks for finding the site !


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

NO, he doesn't look homer to me either. Everyone is right in that he would be safer inside. Especially being white could catch a hawks attention. He was human raised to be so friendly. Could be a single pet, or a person with a loft of pet pigeons that they spend a lot of time with. As has been mentioned, large cage more wide than tall would be good for him, with shelves to perch on, and maybe a mirror for company. If kept inside, he should get a couple of hours a day to fly and exercise inside, and time outside in a safe confined area to get sunshine which is where they get their vit. D, which is what they need for their body to be able to utilize calcium. Of course a good bird vitamin can give you this also. A cage isn't safe outside. Hawks have grabbed pigeons in cages, and pulled them half through the bars of the cage and killed them. A good seed mix, Hi-Calcium Grit and maybe some crushed oyster shell. Pigeons are so smart, and make great pets. I'm glad you took him in, as he wouldn't have lasted for long outside. He wouldn't even know where to find food, or how to avoid predators. They also love to bath. A new, never been used, cat litter pan is good for this, as it gives him planty of room to splash around. Fill with a couple of inches of warm or tepid water and once he knows what it's for, he'll love it.


----------



## Paint (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Jaye.

Thanks for your reply.

The cage is kind of brick shaped, 80cm x 55cm floor and 55cm high. I'm showing my general ignorance here, I just called it a parrot cage because of the strong wire. Do you think this is an ok size? Seems quite happy in there and has a house brick to sit on.

We call him Elvis, due to the white 'jumpsuit', lol. As for the sex, I think you may be onto something there. When I'm giving Elvis a scratch behind the ear s/he sometimes tucks in the head and leans forward, wings a bit opened, and lifts the tail. Looks like s/he is presenting the cloaca for mating, which would seem to be a female thing to do. On the other hand, Elvis is an incessant coo-er, which I've read is a male trait (?)

Elvis is definitely a very sweet bird. Loves attention, and follows me around the house like a dog.


----------



## Paint (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Jay3,

He sure does love a bath! I've used a clean Pyrex dish for his bath with a couple of inches of tepid water as you said. Only when I can garauntee he'll have a couple of hours sun to dry off.

The mirror sounds like a great idea... I'll have to pick one up for him.

As far as I know there aren't many predator / raptor type birds in our area, but that is something I will have to investigate more to avert potential disaster.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can sometimes figure out the gender by putting a mirror in the cage. Most males will bow and coo and show off for it. Or attack it. LOL Most females don't bother with it so much. They may look into it, or sit next to it more quietly than a male normally does. You can always make a little playpen for him to sun with hardware cloth. Lots safer. Sounds like you're really enjoying him. I think he's a lucky little bird that you found him.


----------



## Paint (Mar 8, 2012)

That sounds great, will definitely grab a mirror.

By hardware cloth do you mean the stuff they make shadehouses out of, like in a plant nursery?


----------



## Paint (Mar 8, 2012)

Ahhh... found what you mean. Different name down here. Galvanized mesh.

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sorry, I hadn't seen your question. Yes, galvanized mesh. Nice and safe. Most use it on their aviaries.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

So the cage is 32"x20"x20"...about. That's OK as long as you allow her out several times a day. I'd say if she has to be in there regularly for an 8-hour daytime stint, something a bit larger would be nice. 

Both males and females coo, BTW.....


----------



## Paint (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok. I'm starting to think about building a larger cage. What if I doubled the length of those dimensions? Say roughly 60"x20"x20"?

Also I put a mirror in the cage. No strutting or aggression. Interested but just gentle pecks. Maybe Elvis is Elvira?


----------



## Paint (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh, and on the subject of grit, the only grit I have been able to find locally is called "shell grit". Frankly it looks like a bag of coarse beach sand.

I asked the pet shop girl if it was good for pigeons and she said "sure", whilst looking at me like I was a bit insane.

Haven't offered any yet, will it be okay?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Paint said:


> Oh, and on the subject of grit, the only grit I have been able to find locally is called "shell grit". Frankly it looks like a bag of coarse beach sand.
> 
> I asked the pet shop girl if it was good for pigeons and she said "sure", whilst looking at me like I was a bit insane.
> 
> Haven't offered any yet,* will it be okay?*


Probably not. Can you post a picture of the grit?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

she looks just like allot of my white homer hens.. must of been raised indoors as a pet and got out and lost. good work on her care!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Paint said:


> Ok. I'm starting to think about building a larger cage. What if I doubled the length of those dimensions? Say roughly 60"x20"x20"?


Hi...if someone were to ask me what a good enclosure size would be for a pet Pigeon who will be left inside the cage for 8-hour-plus periods on a regular basis for most of their life...I would probably say about 100-120cm length x 60cm width x 60cm height...with some shelves installed halfway up the sides in a couple of places...


----------



## Paint (Mar 8, 2012)

Jaye - Thanks for the cage dimensions. Very doable. I'll start looking through some designs.

Jay3 - I'm guessing the grit is unsuitable. It's a bit wet, too, which to me seems suss in the way of bacteria. I saw some red grit at another shop but it was in a huge bag the size of a pillow. Maybe I should grab that and have a long lasting supply?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You know what? I think I'd grab that large bag, and have a forever supply. Probably a 50 lb. bag? If you can break it up into smaller amounts and store it in plastic with tight fitting lids, it'll last you a loooong time. The reason for separating and storing in air tight containers is that grit does pull the moisture out of the air and can get damp. Then bacteria can grow and it is no good. But if stored right, it's fine.


----------



## Paint (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks Jay3. Will do.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Paint said:


> Thanks Jay3. Will do.


Really think you'll be glad you did. And you won't have to look for it again for a long time. LOL. Your bird is beautiful. I hope you'll keep us updated on him. And share more pics. Good luck with him.


----------

